# Windows 7 - Keine LAN-Verbindung nach Standby/Ruhezustand



## Macximilian (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab nun seit geraumer Zeit dank Microsoft Subscription Windows 7 Ultimate x64 auf meinem Rechner laufen.
Ich bin auch vollends zufrieden mit der Leistung des neuen MS-Betriebsystems.
Eine Sache nervt mich aber gewaltig...
Und ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob es jetzt an Microsoft liegt, oder an der Unfähigkeit vom ASUS Support.

Wenn ich in den Standby oder Ruhezustand wechsle, und dann den PC wieder aufwecke, fehlt die LAN-Verbindung.
Eine gwisse Zeitspanne ist mir nicht aufgefallen, auch bei sofortigem Aufwecken fühlt es sich an, als ob ich das LAN-Kabel ausgesteckt habe.
Windows 7 zeigt dann in der Trayleiste entweder an "Kein Netzwerk" oder es sucht dauerhaft danach (Wait-Kreis auf dem Netzwerksymbol).
Wiederherstellen kann ich die LAN-Verbindung durch:
- Aus- und Einstecken des LAN-Kabels
- Zurücksetzen der LAN-Verbindung/Adapters
- De- und Reaktivierung des LAN-Adapters
Ich denke nicht, dass der Router schuld ist, beim vorherigen Betriebsystemen Vista gab es solche Probleme nicht.
Das Erstaunliche war ja zuerst mein kleines Treiberproblem.
Als ich damals Windows 7 installieren wollte, brauchte ich aktuelle LAN-Treiber, die ich auch bisher immer für mein Mobo von der ASUS-Download-Seite bezogen hab.
Zuerst fiel mir negativ auf, dass im Vergleich zu früheren Versionen nicht einmal ein Setup zu der .sys-Datei geliefert wurde. (Früher war das der Fall). Aber ich kann ja die .sys-Datei auch durch die .inf installieren.
Denkste!
Nach der Windows 7 Installation hatte zwar Windows schon einen Treiber installiert, aber ich wollte eben den von ASUS direkt bezogenenen.
Meine Versuche, den Treiber mit der Inf-Datei zu installieren, endeten mit der Fehlermeldung "Die Installationsmethode wird von der angegeben Inf-Datei nicht unterstützt."
Hm. Schön.
Na gut, dann kopieren wir eben die .sys-Datei manuell ins drivers-Verzeichnis von System32, wo Windows auch schon seine eigene Treiberdatei laufen hat.
Nach dem Neustart allerdings funktionierte bzgl. LAN garnichts mehr.
Also hab ich jetzt schlussendlich doch den Standardtreiber von Seven am Laufen, den der GeräteManager für den aktuellsten hält.

Und zwar habe ich:
- ASUS P5Q Pro
- (lt. GeräteManager + Win-Standard-Treiber) Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Ethernet Controller (NDIS6.20)

Außerdem habe ich:
- Andere Treiber (inkl. Chipsatz) erfolgreich installiert

Was ich probiert habe:
- LAN Treiber aktualisieren
- Anscheinend Fehlerhaften Treiber der ASUS-Webseite zu installieren (ASUS )
- Standby-Modus auf S3 zu fixen
- BIOS auf aktuellste Version zu aktualisieren
- Forum und Google nach ähnlichen Problemen befragt
- Ergebnislos eine Einstellung bzgl. Möglichkeit gesucht, den LAN-Adapter irgendwie nach dem Standby aufrecht zu erhalten

Falls irgendwelche Informationen fehlen, kann ich sie selbstverständlich nachliefern.
Ich hoffe, mein Problem ist ausführlich genug/verständlich beschrieben.

Gibt es vielleicht noch eine andere Webseite, wo ich einen funktionierenden Treiber herbekomme? Ich tippe nämlich stark auf ein Problem mit diesem.
Gibt's irgendwo eine Lösung, die funktioniert, und die ich übersehen habe?

In Hoffnung auf Lösungvorschläge, 
Macximilian


----------



## kelevra (4. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du den Asus-Treiber nutzen willst, musst du ihn über den Gerätemanager installieren.

Gib im Startmenü 
	
	



```
devmgmt.msc
```
 ein und bestätige mit [ENTER] um den Gerätemangager zu öffnen.

Nun klickst du unter "Netzwerkadapter" mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Symbol deiner Netzwerkkarte und wählst aus dem Kontextmenü "Treibersoftware aktualisieren...".
Im darauffolgenden Fenster wählst du zunächst "Auf dem Computert nach Treibersoftware suchen" und bist anschließend den Pfad zur Treiberdatei an und klickst auf weiter.

Sollte Windows angeben, dass kein neuerer als der installierte Treiber gefunden wurde, kannst du die Netzwerkkarte im Gerätemanager über Rechtsklick, "Deinstallieren" deinstallieren und anschließend wie oben beschrieben den Asus-Treiber installieren.

Vlt. liegen ja deine Netzwerkprobleme am in Win7 mitgelieferten Treiber. Ein Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## drachenorden (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe die PCI-WLAN-Karte *TP-Link TL-WN951N*, ebenfalls mit Atheros-Chipsatz - bei früheren Treibern war genau das beschriebene Problem unter Vista zu verzeichnen; mit neuer Treiber-Version ist das nun behoben worden.

Ggf. wird noch ein aktualisierter Treiber für Deine Karte veröffentlicht - ansonsten mal bei Asus anfragen.

MfG.


----------



## Macximilian (4. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Tipps!
Mein Problem ist durch ein wenig andere Umstände jetzt (hoffe ich doch) gelöst.

@ kelevra: Habe ich vergessen zu schreiben - aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp. Der Gerätemanager hat sich strikt geweigert, den von mir angegebenen Treiber zu installieren. Wenn ich ihn so gesucht habe, meinte er, es sei bereits der aktuellste Treiber installiert, wenn ich ihn nach der Deinstallation installieren wollte, hat er ihn nicht gefunden.
Ich denk einfach mal, dass Asus/Atheros da einfach Mist gebaut hat - denn auch bei manueller Installation (Einfaches Kopieren) hat's nicht funktioniert.
Es war ja shcon von Grund auf verwunderlich, dass sie keine Setup-Datei mitliefern. (Es gibt sicherlich einige, die mit einer .inf und einer .sys wenig anfangen können...)

@ drachenorden: Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis. Ich wollte eben gerade noch den Asus Support anschreiben, da hab ich zufällig gesehen, dass sie anscheinend binnen der letzten ein oder zwei Tage einen neuen Beta-Treiber hochgeladen haben (wieder mit Setup-Datei ^^).
Also hab ich den natürlich installiert ... und siehe da ... es hat funktioniert.
Ich werd's die nächste Zeit weiter beobachten und hoffen, dass ich nicht mehr hier reinschreiben muss...
Ich hoffe nur für sie, dass die Windows 7 Käufer am 22. Oktober eventuell noch ein geupdatetes Treiberpaket bekommen.

Danke


----------



## drachenorden (4. Oktober 2009)

... na, dann hat sich das Problem wenigstens zur Zufriedenheit gelöst - wieder mal die lieben Treiber 

MfG.


----------

